# crossing Perle tourbiere and A'Tim



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone crossed Perle Tourbiere lines with A'Tim?

Or has anyone seen dogs from this cross?


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

know that this kennel
http://www.hondencentrum-claudia.nl/kennel.htm
used A'Tim on their PdT females, but don't know any offspring, maybe you can contact them


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

It would depend on which dogs from Perle Tourbiere were used.

I


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

From what I've heard A'Tim had some screws loose. How much of that is true??????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A'Tim is a good dog. No screws loose that I have heard. However, he wasn't a great producer.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out Doc van het Dreiland, he is HOT by Nick Vannerom and is the current Belgium Mali National Champion. He's an A'Tim son with plenty of Perle Tourbiere on the bottom half. Belgium has four selection trials for the FMBB, they won 3 of them and came in 2nd in one.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> A'Tim is a good dog. No screws loose that I have heard. However, he wasn't a great producer.


 
Van ve Berlex -Hoeve Kennels in Belgium has had great success with making good females out of A' Tim.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Overall he did not do well. If you breed a dog 1000 times you are bound to get something.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> From what I've heard A'Tim had some screws loose. How much of that is true??????


 
Jerry~
My understanding is that A'Tim (Tim) is clear but very anti-social. He has produced more good dogs than bad. Unfortunately I got a bad one. But Man! He is one bad ass worker! ~Justin


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

no personal experience, but I'v seen a good number of A'tim females that turned out good to great, but it seems he hasn't produced males that can out do him. 

So in a nut shell I had come to learn if you go with Atim get a female, the male most likely will not work out.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

I´ve only seen one a´tim son live, pretty good dog, some film on him in two different trial, nasty crash in the couragetest in the second video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2kSTOQBSaI&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdNHs1vD_g&feature=channel_page


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Erik Berg said:


> nasty crash in the couragetest ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdNHs1vD_g&feature=channel_page


Is that the standard presentation of the sleeve for this sport's courage test? Looks like the decoy should be in a bitesuit top, at least. I'd hate to see a dog who made it up there with KNPV foundation going for that unprotected arm/armpit/center... =; 

Very interesting to see a little of your country's working dog trials. Thanks. And nice dog. 8)


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, the stickhand with the sleeve is raised as a threath and the dog should bite the arm with the stick, kinda the opposite of the SCH-version where the dog don´t should go after the raised stick arm. It´s up to the decoy to make sure the sleeve is between him and the dog.


----------

